
DOD names 7 to $142M deal for modernizing contract system - based2
https://defensesystems.com/articles/2016/07/11/dcma-mocas-contracting-upgrade.aspx
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4wfyz3/mocas_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4wfyz3/mocas_the_oldest_running_software_system_will_be/)

